# Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung



## amdintel (10. August 2009)

*Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

mein 1. Versuch test ,  

mit Ubuntu 9.04 
Start als Live CD , 
Ubuntu bootet recht zügig von der CD..
Netzwerk Betreiber ausgewählt und aktiviert ,
ein paar kleine Einstellungen  muss man manuell noch anpassen,
z.b. mag O2 die IP Kompromittierung nicht.
(die muss man abschalten ), geht aber recht einfach mit Edit kann man
die Parameter nachträglich bei Ubuntu ändern ,
Firefox gestartet und einen Such Namen eingegeben, 
sofort wurde die Verbindung aufgebaut .
mit Ubuntu 9.04 klappte es also Anhieb E160/O2, auf dem Stick habe ich z.z. die Original FW des Stick Herstellers, 
bleibt festzustellen,
das es ohne Probleme funktioniert .

gut zu wissen, das man im Notfall mit einer Live CD von Ubuntu 9.04  mal auf die schnelle ins Web. kann , falls mal Windows aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr bootet .


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

*AW: Linux und UMTs Stick*

Wozu dann hier einen Thread erstellen? 

Mobiles Internet unter Linux ist keine Neuentdeckung...

Mobiler Datentransfer ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


Man könnte den Thread doch mal lieber so umformen, dass eine Sammelliste von UMTS Hardware erstellt wird, welche unter Linux läuft. Oder auch die Konfigurationsdateien dazu.

-F3507G von Ericsson läuft auch einwandfrei


----------



## amdintel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Linux und UMTs Stick*

wie es so aussieht unterstützt das Neue Windows 7
kein UMRTs Huawei E160 treiber für Windows me gesucht - 3G-Forum von UMTSlink.at Sticks und Karten 
und Windows 7 soll fortschrittlich  sein , das ist ja wohl die letzte verarschung schlecht hin.

ein kostenloses OS Ubuntu 9.04 hat das 
und ein teures Neues Windows 7 nicht 

die Hersteller bieten nichts an, 
egal ob T-Com, D2, Eplus und Q2 und Windows 7 
auf dem Web. Seiten der Provider sind FW Updates bis einschließlich
Windows Vista zu finden . 

scheinbar hat Windows 7  nichts eingebaut,
so wie es bei  Ubuntu 9.04 der Fall ist? 
bei   Ubuntu 9.04  ist zwar kein Mobile Partner vorhanden, 
aber ein Geräte Treiber der funktioniert 
und auch die Feldsträke anzeigt.
Den Mobile Partner braucht man ja eigentlich nur bei Prepaid  Verträgen damit man die Karte aufladen kann, sicherlich kann man sich mit Linux und Wine dann behelfen  ?

Es ist nicht nur ein Rückschritt sondern mal wieder eine Microsoft verarschung


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Die Treiber kommen doch noch für Win7, das dauert einfach noch ein wenig, denn das Betriebssystem ist noch nicht einmal in der finalen Version veröffentlicht.


----------



## amdintel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

ich glaube  nicht das da noch Treiber kommen, 
zu mal das Win 7 schon seit über einem Jahr als Beta gibt ,
User die kein DSL haben und Win 7,
werden dann vom Internet komplett ausgeschlossen Dank Microsoft und Win 7, 

ein Starkes Stück was sich hier die Firma Microsoft wieder gelistet hat ,  weil ja das Windows immer Produkt aktiviert werden muss und es mit Sicherheit heute keine 56 Modem Treiber gibt für Win 7, 
diese sind selbst für das Vista 64 kaum zu bekommen .

Edit : ich hatte eben bei der Hotline nachgefragt, 
es interessiert die Firma Microsoft nicht

 "Wort Wörtlich wurde mir mitgeteilt, "das es so beschlossen ist, das kein UMTs Unterstützung bei Windows 7 nicht angeboten wird " , 

ich frage mich nur , was das in Zeite on Internet eigentlich soll , Mobilen I-Net Zugang komplett aus zu sperren ,
wie man dann sein teuer gekauft Windows 7 Zwangs Produkt aktiveren  soll,interessiert die Herren ebenfalls nicht . 

für  mich steht daher also fest, 
mit Windows 7 kann ich nichts anfragen,
weil ich einen Internet UMTs Zugang habe und hier kein DSL vorhanden ist , schließlich bezahlen ich ja dafür für den UMTs Zugang ,
 werde ich dann eines Tages  wohl auf Ubuntu  umzusteigen.

Wenn Microsoft es so weiter treibt, ist Microsoft bald weg vom Fester 
und kostenlose OS wird es dann nur noch geben , wenn nicht ein mal moderne und Neue Techniken vom Windows 7 unterstützt  werden .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

@amdintel:

1.) achte mal bitte *etwas* auf deine Rechtschreibung. Man muss ja kein perfektes Deutsch schreiben, mach ich selbst auch nicht, aber wenigstens so, dass das Verständnis erhalten bleibt. 

2.) Linux in allen Ehren, es ist ein echt geiles Betriebssystem. Aber was du hier über Microsoft schreibst ist totaler Blödsinn und einer der Gründe, warum Linux bei Microsoft-Fans so unbeliebt ist. Windows 7 ist noch gar nicht offiziell auf dem Markt, Ubuntu dagegen schon eine ganze Weile, auch die Version 9.04. Zweitens ist das Treibermodell von Windows gänzlich anders. Während bei Linux die überwiegende Hardware-Unterstützung über den Kernel und Module läuft wird das bei Windows gänzlich durch Hersteller-Treiber abgewickelt. Die grundlegene Systemunterstützung wird durch mitgelieferte Treiber gewährleistet und das ist auch erfüllt. Bei Windows müssen sich halt die Hardware-Hersteller um die Treiber kümmern, wenn sie das nicht tun ist das keine Schuld von Microsoft sondern die der Hersteller.

mfg


----------



## amdintel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

das ist ja wohl etwas oder ein bisschen anderes , Windows gibt es seit end der 80ziger Jahre und Ubuntu noch nicht so lange,
UMTs wird von den Hersteller für Windows bis Vista 64 unterstützt aber nicht für Windows 7.

 Ubuntu hatte bislang keine UMTs Unterstützung,
kann sein das auch andere Linux Vers. die Neuer sind, 
das mittlerweile drauf haben ?
ab der Ubuntu Version 9.04  ist UMTs Unterstützung eingebaut,
es werden nicht nur alle Netz Betreiber unterstützt,
sondern auch alle Provider incl. Sachen wie Discounter,
wie Fonic, Aldi ...

ich bin kein Linux User,  
aber so langsam aber sicher komme ich auch zu dem Schluss,   
dass das Microsoft Windows heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und es nur noch darum geht ordentlich Geld zu machen 
mit s.g. *OS Schönheits Reparaturen*,
die wiederum sehr hohe Hardware Anforderung brauchen, aber keinen wirklichen nutzten bringen ,
was habe ich davon wenn Optisch sehr viele Spielereien im Windows 7 
eingebaut sind, ich aber mit einem Windows 7 PC nicht mehr ins Internet komme ? Weil offenbar Microsoft mehr Wert auf Spielereien im OS legt,
als sinnvolle und Neue Wichtige Funktionen ?

Sind heute nicht mehr so wenig wie noch 2000 die Linux haben, es sind schone eine ganze menge mehr als früher .

Das ist eine verarschung das Windows 7 ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



> UMTs wird von den Hersteller für Windows bis Vista 64 unterstützt aber nicht für Windows 7.



Und nun denk diesen Satz mal ein paar Schritte weiter...Windows 7 ist noch lange nicht offiziell released. Wenn es soweit ist wird es sicher auch von den meisten Herstellern offzielle Wiondows 7 Treiber geben. Und hast du schonmal versucht einen Vista-Treiber unter Windows 7 zu installieren? In den _allermeisten_ Fällen funktioniert das nämlich ohne Probleme!

Hast du dir schonmal überlegt warum Microsoft Windows Geld kostet? Da steckt eine Firma mit zehntausenden Angestellten dahinter die alle ihr Leben damit finanzieren, dass sie ein Betriebssystem herstellen, welches dann im Einzelhandel für den doppelten Preis eines PC-Spiels zu haben ist.
Es kann nicht die gesamte IT von Open-Source-Software leben. Linux wird zum großen Teil (bis auf ein paar kommerzielle Distris) von Freizeit-Programmierern gecodet, davon kann aber keiner von denen leben.

Und für den Massenmarkt ist Linux (egal in welcher Distri) _noch_ genauso ungeeignet wie ein ein Tata Nano für den deutschen Straßenverkehr. Ubuntu geht da schon den richtigen Weg für den Massenmarkt, aber das kann noch nicht das Ziel sein. Ein unbedarfter User darf einfach nicht in die Verlegenheit gebracht werden mal in die Shell zu müssen um eine Aufgabe zu erledigen oder sich benötigte Software/Treiber selbst kompilieren zu müssen. Sicher, dieser manuelle Aufwand hat bei Linux in den vergangenen Jahren stark abgenommen und die System sind weitaus komfortabler geworden. Aber mit der "DAU-kompatiblen" Usability eines Windows hat das trotzdem noch nicht allzu viel zu tun.

Beide Systeme haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und denken, das eine System könne das andere (auf den Markt bezogen) ersetzen.


----------



## amdintel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

das ist unsinn,
letztes hat es in der Vergangenheit schon oft gegeben und unsinn ist 
es auch an alten Werten festzuhalten, die Neue Entwicklungen blockieren !

das O/2 für Büro  Anwender 
das  Amiga OS das für Multimedia und Gamen war,
wurde von Windows 95/98SE abgelöst,

es kann durchaus passieren das eines Tages Windows komplett von Linux ersetzt und abgelöst wird  , 
(viele Firmen haben ja schon angekündigt Win 7 auch nicht mitzumachen
und forderten stattdessen von MS ein völlig Neues Windows mit kompletten Neuem System Kern , das war in der Fach Presse vor ca. einem Jahr zu lesen ) ;

das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit so wie es damals auch war .


----------



## art90 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

wieso diskutiert ihr über ein problem, das es gar nicht gibt?? o0
mein bruder nutzt einen huawei umts stick unter win7 und es gab nie irgendwelche inkompatibilitäten....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

für mich ist diese Diskussion auch an dem Punkt beendet, da es amtintel nach meiner Einschätzung ständig nur darum geht Windows in jeglicher unsachlicher Form schlecht zu reden (siche auch hier)


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



amdintel schrieb:


> Ubuntu hatte bislang keine UMTs Unterstützung,
> kann sein das auch andere Linux Vers. die Neuer sind,
> das mittlerweile drauf haben ?
> ab der Ubuntu Version 9.04  ist UMTs Unterstützung eingebaut,
> es werden nicht nur alle Netz Betreiber unterstützt,



Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Nur weil Ubuntu dir in der neuen Version ein Menü anbietet, in dem du durch ein paar Klicks die passende Konfigurationsdatei auswählen kannst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es mit älteren Ubuntu Versionen nicht auch geht, dort musst man es halt einfach nachinstallieren oder die Config selber erstellen, was jedoch ziemlich einfach ist.

Ich nutze UMTS/HSDPA unter Arch Linux, da war auch kein Assistent drauf, bei dem ich 5x klicken musste und fertig, da hab ich mir halt schnell ne Config zusammengesucht und siehe da - es geht einwandfrei.


Die Verbreitung eines OS ist ziemlich egal, ob jetzt 1Mio Ubuntu nutzen oder nur 10000, letztendlich spielt es gar keine Rolle und es ist auch nicht das Ziel der Linux Gemeinde, Windows zu verdrängen oder große Marktanteile einzunehmen. Man kann Linux auch nicht mit Windows vergleichen oder sagen, dass Linux besser als Windows ist, denn das ist einfach nur Gelaber...


----------



## amdintel (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

das OS ist nicht egal, 
oder glaubst du die Treiber fallen alle vom Himmel ?  
Vista hat auch  keine eigenen UMTS Treiber,
auf beim Vista mit dem installieren SP2 auch NICHT.
aber die Provider und die Hersteller der Sticks bieten 
bis "zum 3 x,  bis einschließlich Vista und Mac OS 10  Treiber an) ,

Das was standardmäßig immer erkannt wird ist der Stick Karten Slot aber nicht der UMTs Modem Treiber denn das Modem benötigt.

Ubuntu 9.04  hat ein Extra Option wo du zwischen Kabel DSL, 
DSL, Mobil UMTs, Modem extra auswählen kannst, 
incl. aller gängigen Provider, das funktioniert  auch, wenn man 
Ubuntu nicht installiert und nur die Live Funktion benutzt .
 -> sehr gut gemacht, das hat bestimmt viel arbeit gemacht 
den Entwicklern ?
 und das sollte eigentlich heute 2009 im jedem aktuellem
 OS Standard sein , oder ist das Internet noch in der Entwicklungs 
Phase 1985 wie in der Steinzeit wo man die erst Emal verschickte ?


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

<°))))))<<

Bitte, da hast du deinen Fisch.

(Microsoft macht es halt so, dass Treiber und andere Kernkomponenten des Systems von anderen Herstellern entwickelt werden müssen. Browser nehmen sie nicht freiwillig raus, aber einen 3D-Treiber oder wichtige Netzwerk-Funktionen gibt es nicht ab Werk. Freu dich, dass Ubuntu für den Benutzer und nicht für den Gewinn entwickelt wird und hör auf zu trollen.)


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Fakt ist leider das Microsoft alle 2 bis 3 Jahre ein Neues Windows raus bringt , 
wo für es meist keine Treiber gibt 
und man alle 2 bis 3 Jahre seine teuer gekaufte  Extreme HW zum Teil auf dem Müll schmeißen kann, was mit unter ganz schön ins Geld geht
u.a. auch für Groß Firmen eine erhebliche Finanzielle Belastung darstellt  und  das nicht Umweltfreundlich ist , 
alle reden vom Klima Schutz , ich frage mich wo der hier bleibt ?
so mit trägt auch MS zur Weltweiten Umwelt Verschmutzung mit bei ?
irgendwie scheint es ja zu sein, das Linux selber kompatibler zur älteren HW Sachen ist, als  Neuere  Windows Vers. , Treiber bekommt man immer, so fern es diese für das ein oder andere HW Produkt gab .

eigentlich  träg MS da eine Mitschuld, denn die könnten auch ihr Windows so machen, das ältere HW unterstützt wird und ältere Treiber funktionieren und sich installieren lassen .


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

beschwert euch nicht 
64 bit treiber für umts sticks zu finden kann noch viel komplizierter sein...vor allem für xp64...musste ich jobmäßig letztens tun

für treiber sind die hersteller verantwortlich nicht microsoft....
XD
soll MS jetzt für alle potentiell nutzbaren geräte der letzten 20-30 jahre treiber schreiben?

dann kommt alle jahrzehnte vielleicht ein servicepack raus XD


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

wer redet denn von 30 Jahren, 
mein Fax ist 2 1/2 Jahre alt, für das es keine 64 Bit Vista Treiber gibt, aber für Linux seltsamerweise.
app 64 Bit ... Flash  Player 64 Bit Windows gibt es immer noch nicht,
aber für Linux  seltsamerweise .
u.n.d komisch Windows ist mehr verbreitet als Linux 
vielleicht liegt das auch daran , 
das die Linux User weniger dumm sind
als Windows Nutzer  und Druck machen, dass das ein oder andere unterstützt wird ?


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

ja..wend dich an den hersteller........................................du checkst es einfach nicht....

die sind für die treiber verantwortlich...

und auch für flash is adobe zuständig...


----------



## amdintel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

was meine ich mit dumm ?
nee verstehe ich nicht und das muss ich auch nicht verstehen , warum für ein weniger verbreitetes OS... Linux  das auch noch  kostenlos ist, mehr gemacht wird  und mehr Unterstützung wird, als für Windows das ein Kostenpflichtiges OS  und diese Sachen 
 von Firmen stammen und nicht von privat Programmierern ? 
mal etwas zusammen gesponnen, vielleicht hat die Industrie MS bereits 
abgeschrieben und daher wird eher was für Linux gemacht als für Windows ?


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

dir ist einfach nicht zu helfen......hm..wie wärs mit nem lerncomputer?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> für mich ist diese Diskussion auch an dem Punkt beendet, da es amtintel nach meiner Einschätzung ständig nur darum geht Windows in jeglicher unsachlicher Form schlecht zu reden (siche auch hier)



Kommt mir auch langsam so vor. Ich will gar nicht die ganzen Threads aufzählen.

Ach ja und Linux kann ja alles, aber mit Creative XFi und 5.1 Support sieht es sehr schlecht aus.
Da Creative nur die Treiber für Windows richtig gebacken kriegt.


----------



## feivel (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

auch blu-ray is recht sinnlos unter linux..

hat ja beides vor und nachteile...


----------



## Bauer87 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

BR sollte gehen, die Filme auf den Datenträgern zu schauen ist allerdings (noch) illegal. Auch wenn es geht.
Das mit der XFi stimmt auch - der Linux-Treiber dafür ist grottig. (Es gibt da Ansätze, wenn man es so nennen will.) Wobei die Karte ja dank fehlender Hardware-Beschleunigung von Sounds unter Windows ohnehin nicht mehr so überragend ist.

Im Übrigen bleibt festzuhalten, dass Ubuntu immer aktueller als Windows ist. Windows NT 6.1 (Handelsnahme "Windows 7") bleibt ein Update für Windows NT 6.0 (aka Vista) und ist somit im Kern von Anfang 2007. Damals konnte Ubuntu noch nicht mal DSL, ohne dass man die Konsole bemüht.


----------



## amdintel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

der System Kern von Windows ist eigentlich immer  NT , da wird dann herum etwas schnickschnack gemacht und als Neu verkauft , dieser scheiss ist dann noch wiederum inkompatibel zu älterer  HW , das sich die leute alles Neu kaufen müssen .
ich glaube auch bald, man macht das bei MS mit Absicht so , nur ist es in der Realität so, das es heute oft keinen Ersatz gibt für das ein oder  andere an älterer HW .

wenn ich mir z.b. das mit http://www.gnome.org/ an kucke das auf jeder aktuellen Linux umgebung läuft und es bei Windows nicht ein ,
mal möglich ist Thmen/Disgin von der einem Windows Vers. zur anderen zu exportieren,
Win 7 werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr mit machen,  
ich überlege heute schon ernsthaft ganz auf Linux dann umzusteigen ,
und meine Linux Vers. habe ich schon, Ubuntu habe ich mir ausgesucht,
den Vorteil sehe ich bei Ubuntu alles schön kompakt ohne schnickschnak , man hat eine Start CD zum installieren mit der man auch im Notfall booten kann um an die Daten zu kommen, man kann damit auch in der Live Umgebung mal auf die schnelle ins Web. , wenn man mal Fragen hat zu Ubuntu  und der PC auf ein mal nicht mehr bootet 
von der HDD.b 
Das was Microsoft immer wieder verpast, macht im Endeffekt Linux immer stärker .


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Also die X-Fi geht seit Kernel 2.6.31. Deswegen kann ich mit meinem Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha3 (ich weis nicht ob meine Pakete schon auf Alpha 4 geupdated wurden) schon auf meinen Onboardsound verzichten .Aber man merkt schon sehr oft, weshalb Linux manchmal sehr unbeliebt ist. Beispiel: Auf meinem PC läuft die Alpha (!) von Ubuntu problemlos wie ein stable release, auf meinem Laptop hingegen schmierte mir sehr oft Ubuntu 8.10 und 9.04 einfach "mal so" ab, während Debian auch mal so seine Probleme hat, Fedora jedoch nie abstürtzt -> Es kommt ganz auf die Distribution auf dem PC an, sowie auf dem PC selber, welche Erfahrungen man mit dem Betriebsystem macht.

Mal so eine Off topic Frage: Ich will auch mal neben Linux auch mal BSD oder andere Unix Derivate ausprobien (Solaris evtl.?) Welche wäre denn zu empfehlen und ist es möglich Linux-Software auszuführen? (sind ja alle POSIX-kompatibel)


----------



## Lars2008 (22. August 2009)

*Linux is was für *************

Aslo ich bleibe bei Windows weil bei Linux kein LAN und W-LAN ist. beim Installieren der Software... oh moment, so weit kommt es ja garnicht erst er erkännt die setup.exe als archiv  und wie soll ich nach software googlen wenn ich kein inet hab ??? is mir eh egal. und ich bleibe bei Vista und 7. aber mehr bei Vista. in Win7 fehlt mir 1. die Sidebat und 2. das Schwartze Taskleisten design (aber ich finde es gut, dass die Tasks klein sind). also dass andere die Sidebar nicht wollen, einfach lächerlich.  und auf Linux werde ich auch deshalb nicht umsteigen, keine Sidebar und keine dauerhaft Transparenten Fernster. und Beryl find ich zu übertrieben

PS: der UHRALTE drucker hat in Vista noch funktioniert!!!


----------



## rebel4life (22. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Du bist so toll!

Was hast du dir von Linux erhofft? Ein Windowsersatz, der Windows um Längen schlägt? Das ist Humbug. Linux ist schlichtweg ein anderes System.


----------



## midnight (22. August 2009)

*AW: Linux is was für *************



Lars2008 schrieb:


> Aslo ich bleibe bei Windows weil bei Linux kein LAN und W-LAN ist. beim Installieren der Software... oh moment, so weit kommt es ja garnicht erst er erkännt die setup.exe als archiv  und wie soll ich nach software googlen wenn ich kein inet hab ??? is mir eh egal. und ich bleibe bei Vista und 7. aber mehr bei Vista. in Win7 fehlt mir 1. die Sidebat und 2. das Schwartze Taskleisten design (aber ich finde es gut, dass die Tasks klein sind). also dass andere die Sidebar nicht wollen, einfach lächerlich.  und auf Linux werde ich auch deshalb nicht umsteigen, keine Sidebar und keine dauerhaft Transparenten Fernster. und Beryl find ich zu übertrieben
> 
> PS: der UHRALTE drucker hat in Vista noch funktioniert!!!



Es heißt ja eigentlich "Dont feed the troll", aber nun.

Linux ist kein Windows-Ersatz. Niemand zwingt dich umzusteigen. Treiber-Probleme gibts bei Windows genauso wie bei Linux. Und das Design kannst du dir anpassen wie du willst - gibt genug Verrückte die den Vista-Skin nachgebaut haben.
Ach ja und dein *uhr*alter Drucker (mein Favorit) sollte unter Linux auch laufen - muss man sich nur ein wenig mit befassen, aber das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht. Bleib doch einfach bei Vista und verschone uns von diesen Kommentaren.

so far


----------



## amdintel (23. August 2009)

*AW: Linux is was für *************



Lars2008 schrieb:


> Aslo ich bleibe bei Windows weil bei Linux kein LAN und W-LAN ist. beim Installieren der Software... funktioniert!!!



Linux ist im manchen sachen sehr umständlich,
es wird aber immer besser und eines tages wird es sicherlich genau so einfach da sein, wie bei Windows , wenn man was installieren will usw.. die Entwicklung geht weiter und entwickelt wird bei Linux schneller als bei MS,
MS hat heute immer noch den System Kern von NT im Vista, Linux hat so wie ich das in Erinnerung  habe, mittlerweile mehrere völlig Neue gehabt  .


----------



## midnight (23. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Naja Windows hat auch schon so einige Kernel durch, nur da merkt das keiner. Für Linux-Privatanwender ist alles ab 2.0 interessant. Und wir sind jetzt bei 2.6.x.x. Bei Windows gabs den NT4er, 5er und 6er. Und mit 7 dann halt 6.1. Nur bei Windows ist es eben völlig wumpe wenn da eine neue Version/ ein Update vom Kernel rauskommt, interessiert meist nur einen Bruchteil der Kundschaft 

so far


----------



## amdintel (24. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

ja aber es ist doch ein enormer  Fortschritt 
das was mit Ubuntu 9.04   geht,
das du nur eine Boot CD hast,mit der du das OS installieren, Daten Retten und un kopieren  kannst und das ein Notfall Live OS beinhaltet.

sagen mir mal, du hast nur einen PC, 
die HDD geht kaputt, kannste mit dem Ubuntu 9.04   den PC booten mit der CD, damit ins Internet und eine Neue HDD bestellen zum Beispiel,  oder in Foren um  Hilfe suchen .
So langsam mausert  sich Linux , das es bald für den Privat Anwender interessant wird und der Privat Anwender dann nicht mehr das nehmen muss,  was ihm auftischt wird , sondern selber entschieden kann, das ist letztendlich auch für Windows Nutzer von Vorteil, weil sich dann MS mehr mühe geben muss, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft .


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Dann geh mit der nächsten Linux CD ins Bett und werd glücklich.

Man kann auch mit Windows eine LiveCD haben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



> So langsam mausert sich Linux , das es bald für den Privat Anwender interessant wird und der Privat Anwender dann nicht mehr das nehmen muss, was ihm auftischt wird , sondern selber entschieden kann, das ist letztendlich auch für Windows Nutzer von Vorteil, weil sich dann MS mehr mühe geben muss, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft .



Ist doch in etwa die gleiche Thematik wie mit den Browsern...da gibt es mittlerweile auch wirklich gute Alternativen zum Internet-Explorer. Und trotzdem würden 90% der privaten PC-Käufer nie auf die Idee kommen den Internet-Explorer gegen einen anderen Browser zu tauschen. Und weißt du auch wieso? Weil diese 90% im Idealfall dir grad noch erzählen können was ein Browser ist, wenn du sie aber nach Alternativen zum IE fragst werden die meisten wohl daran scheitern weil es sie gar nicht interessiert. Und du glaubst nun das solche Anwender auch nur im entferntesten ein Interesse daran haben sich ein Linux auf ihren PC zu installieren??? 
Meine Mutter weiß nichtmal wie sie an ihre eMails rankommt wenn das Icon dafür nicht an der gewohnten Stelle zu finden ist!
Also bilde dir doch nicht ein, dass Linux in den nächsten Jahren so viel mehr Erfolg haben wird als in den Letzten.
Linux ist ein geiles System, keine Frage, war selbst bei meinen letzten Versuchen damit wirklich sehr begeistert, aber den Otto-Normal-DAU interessiert es einen pups welches Betriebssystem auf seinem PC ist, und darum werden die auch sicher nicht zur Linux-CD greifen


----------



## amdintel (24. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Linux ist untereinander kompatibler als Windows unter einander , 
Tools/Programme die unter XP liefen, laufen unter Vista/7 nicht.
ich weis nicht wo du liebst , 
aber Linux hat sich schon ganz schön durch gesetzt  in den letzten Jahren , wenn man das mit früher vergleicht,
es werden immer mehr und um so mehr um so schneller und besser die Entwicklung , irgendwann wird es dann auch ein Linux geben, wo selbst deine Mutter nicht schlechter  mit klar kommt,als hätte sie Windows . Windows hat eigentlich heute keine Zukunft  mehr, weil der Kunde und Verbraucher  nicht mit bestimmen kann,
und MS am Kunden vorbei entwickelt hat ,
hin gegen Linux sich anderen Gruppen öffnet und jeder die Möglichkeit hat, was daran zu verbessern , nur stöhr es micht langsam, das MS einem Sachen mit aufzwingt die man nicht de.installieren kann, wie das sehr hässliche Media Center .

ist schon ein Grund mehr auf Linux zu wechseln denn jeder hat ja Windows und die meisten keine Ahnung vom Windows , das stimmt schon , da werden Tools installiert obwohl Windows eigene hat, die das gleiche machen 

PS ich überlege grade  auf welchen meiner PCs ich es nun fest  installieren werde ? sollte es meine erwarteten übertreffen, fliegt überall das Windows runter


----------



## midnight (24. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Dem Otto-Normal-Anwender weiß meistens nichts von einem Betriebssystem. Der macht die Kiste an und da kommt was, womit man arbeiten kann, fertig. Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, dann willst du damit fahren, also muss da ein Motor drin sein. Und wer den nun Entwickelt hat oder was der tolles kann ist völlig egal, solange er einfach läuft.

so far


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

ich war eben eine ganze weile mit Ubuntu online,
ehrlich gesagt, 
daran kann ich mich gewöhnen .
das ist richtig gut geworden , die 9er 
und egal ist das nicht, bei mir  ist es so,
das vom dem 64 Bit Ubuntu alles unterstützt wird an Ext.HW Vista  und Win 7 da erheblich scheitert ,
keiner 64 Bit Treiber kein 64 Bit Flash , 
mein Scanner/Drucker Ext, Fax Modem  läuft , UMTs auch , 
Flash gibt es auch für die 64 Bit Version von Linux , was will ich mehr.
hätte nie erwartet , das eines Tages Linux mal weiter ist,
als Windows , ich  bin da zwar noch etwas vorsichtig, 
so lange habe ich Linux noch nicht ausprobiert, 
sieht aber fast so aus, das  Linux Windows eingeholt hat ? 
so mein 1. und 2. und 3. Eindruck !


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Muss dir jetzt auch noch ein Redakteur oder so sagen, dass Windows 7 noch gar nicht draußen ist und das, was du hast nur eine Beta oder ein RC ist?


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

das ändert aber nichts an der tat sache,
das Windows sehr teuer ist,
wenn ich 4 x Win 7 kaufen würde für 4 PC, 
kostet mich das 800 €  und  Ubuntu habe ich um sonst .


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Die Entwickler arbeiten aber auch nicht umsonst.

PS:

Ich hab für Windows 7 nur 45€ bezahlt. Echt billig! 

Wieso für einen PC 4x das selbe OS? Das musst du jetzt erklären. Vor allem wie kommst du auf 200€ pro Lizenz?


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

wie 
so : Windows 7: E-Version verschwindet, Preise steigen - WinFuture.de


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Du kannst ja dann auch eine SB-Version kaufen wenn du willst. Die wird, wie bei Vista, ca. 100€ kosten.


----------



## amdintel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

wird leider nicht viel nutzten, ich habe vorhin mal so rum gekuckt, es wird sehr wenig unterstützt für Win 7 Treiber,
eigentlich mehr oder weniger nur Chips.GK'.Sound so die üblichen Sachen , die im PC verbaut sind , bei Linux muss ich leider sagen, sieht es derzeit besser aus, immer hin 6  TV aber keine ist für Win 7 , aber mein anliegen war ja hauptsächlich ein gutes kostenlose OS zu haben, was ein Notfall OS auf CD beinhaltet, 
wo mit man ohne Probleme damit sind Web kann,  und daten von der HDD auf anderen Ext. Daten Träger sichern kann,
falls mal der PC nicht mehr bootet z.b., das fand ich recht einzigartig gut, das geht mit Win 7 und Vista z.b. schon mal nicht .


----------



## midnight (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass Windows und Linux nicht konkurrieren? Das mit den Treibern wird sich vermutlich auch geben, aber dazu sollte 7 erstmal rauskommen...

Und amdintel könntest du BITTE BITTE wenigstens EIN WENIG darauf achten was du da schreibst? Dass kann doch echt niemand lesen.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Das liegt an seinem kleinen Zimmer. Er hat nichtmal Platz für ein Faxgerät und sucht verzweifelt nach Treibern bzw. einem Modem für Faxe welche extrem wichtig sind (mehr dazu aus seinen anderen Threads).


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



midnight schrieb:


> Und amdintel könntest du BITTE BITTE wenigstens EIN WENIG darauf achten was du da schreibst? Dass kann doch echt niemand lesen.
> 
> so far



da würde ich sagen, pack dich erst mal an die eigene Nase, 
du stellt hier Unwahrheiten auf, Windows 7  die endgültige Vers. gibt es schon ,falls du dazu in der Lage bist, brauchte nur ein mal richtig lesen, in den Foren und News.

und was heißt könnte? 
du hast weder Win 7 noch Ubuntu  und nichts ausprobiert  
da mit könnte... das sind deine fantasien , 
die realität sieht  oft etwas anderes, in dem man so was 
z.b. selber ausprobiert 
und die resultate veröffentlicht, dafür sind aber überdurchschnittlich PC Kenntnise  notwendig


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

so jetzt gehts weiter, 
das einzige Problem  nur,  das diese Sticks 
alles nur Windows und Mac  Software haben 
man braucht aber hin und wieder den  Planer 
bei  Prepaid  Verträgen,  bei diesen ist ein Planer "Mobile Partner" notwendig,
um den Kontostand abzufragen/aufzuladen, 
werde mal kucken, ob es da  Linux Lösungen gibt ,   ansonsten muss man versuchen, ob man diesen "Mobile Partner, der nur für Windows/Mac ist"  diese nicht mit "Wine" notfalls ausführen kann, den braucht man ja eigentlich nicht so oft , nur rum aufladen der Karte und Kontostands  Abfrage .


----------



## rebel4life (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Man kann mit einem Program SMS verschicken und dadurch bei Fonic das Guthaben aufladen, bequemer ist es per Fonic Seite.


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

du hast keine Ahnung,
auf der Fonuic Seite kannst du nur den Einzel Verbings Nachweis einsehen, aber nicht das Konto aufladen, das geht nur mit einem Bank Einzug und nicht mit diesen Crsh Karten und es gibt ja nicht nur Fonic, sondern Blau.de, Tchibo, D2,-Tcom usw.
Mietsicherheit werde ich mich hüten, über das Web Konto Daten anzugeben und genau das,
hat bei vielen betroffen in der Vergangenheit sehr viel ärger bereitet, der Bank Einzug, mal etwas lesen in den Foren und dann erst posten, kann auch nicht schaden ,
da haben die Leud nämlich post vom Inkasso bekommen mit schönen hohen Gebühren , glaubst du  das ich mich auf so  was einlassen ? ich bin auf den UMTs Zugang angewiesen und möchte diesen nicht wegen Irrtümer riskieren , die meiste sind deswegen jetzt nämlich ohne UMTs unterwegs , natürlich bucht Fonic das Geld auch wieder zurück, gaubst du, dass das alles kostenlos ist? nein ist es nicht
und das UMTs ist schon teuer genug , da mal dazu !


----------



## rebel4life (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Klar. Du nutzt sicherlich Tchibo, Vodafone, Tmobile, Blau und Fonic auf einmal, was? 

Bankeinzug finde ich ziemlich gut bei Fonic, denn a) kann man dadurch max. 30€ am Tag aufladen und b) kann man eine solche Abbuchung immer wieder rückgängig machen.

Post vom Inkasso hatte ich noch. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass mein Konto immer gut gedeckt ist und nicht überzogen ist, was zu solchen Sachen führen könnte. Selbst dann reicht ein einfacher Brief und schon ist die Sache gegessen. Wenn man dann aber nur anruft und rummault beim Anbieter und in Foren rumjammert, dass das alles "Betrüger" seien, dann ist man selbst schuld.


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

da musste mal in den richtigen Foren lesen,
da und da mal zu lesen schadet jedenfalls nicht , dann ist man evtl.. vor gewarnt   .
da hatte eine ganze menge viel ärger mit Fonic,
und das nur wegen dem Bank Einzug ,
wer weis vielleicht wechsel ich mal eines tages zu einem anderem Anbieter ? 
uneingeschränkten Bank Einzug , das kann man heute nicht mehr machen, da wird zu viel Schindluder mit getrieben und Konto daten geben ich z.b. im Prinzip nicht raus


----------



## rebel4life (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

"Uneingeschränkt"? Das mag ich bezweifeln. Eine unberechtigte Abbuchung kann z.B. zivilrechtliche Folgen haben und Fonic gibt man keine uneingeschränkte Einzugsermächtigung, sondern nur eine für das Aufladen von Guthaben und wenn die meinen, dass sie mal 500€ einziehen können, dann wird da angerufen bzw. ein Brief zu denen geschickt und gut ists. Notfalls kann man sich das Geld immer noch bei der Bank zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

OT: mit den Konto Daten können 3. sich Geld von deinem Grio Konto verschaffen und man weis nie , wie sorgsam andere mit dem Datenschutz umgehen ? und bis du dein Geld zurück bekommst,  verhen  Tage,  in der Zeit konnste u.a. keine Rechnungen bezahlen , nen Bekannte von mir wurde schon mal das komplette Konto geplündert , danach hast du garantiert erst ein mal andere Sorgen, als mit dem PC ins Internet zu gehen, siehst und genau das kann man vermeiden .


----------



## rebel4life (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Bist du eigentlich wirklich paranoid? 

Wenn Fonic meine Daten rumschleudert und jemand anderst aufgrund von denen mein Konto leerräumt (was schon rel. schwer ist, denn eine Privatperson kann nicht einfach einen Bankeinzug tätigen), dann bekommt Fonic wohl eher eins auf den Deckel wenn das nachgewießen werden kann.

Aber es wirklich so, hinter allem stehen skrupellose Großunternehmen die die Daten für viel Geld verkaufen und dein Konto leerräumen, ganz klar.


----------



## midnight (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



amdintel schrieb:


> da würde ich sagen, pack dich erst mal an die eigene Nase,
> du stellt hier Unwahrheiten auf, Windows 7  die endgültige Vers. gibt es schon ,falls du dazu in der Lage bist, brauchte nur ein mal richtig lesen, in den Foren und News.
> 
> und was heißt könnte?
> ...



Ich weiß, dass es bereits eine finale Version gibt. Ich besitze sie sogar. Das hilft dem Otto-Normal-Anwender aber auch nicht. Außerdem läuft hier auf meinem Server Ubuntu Server, in der VM 9.04 und auf mehreren Rechnern die ich betreue läuft 9.04 und teilweise 8.10. 

so far


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich wirklich paranoid?



das hat mit paranoid nichts zu tun,
oder lässt du für jeden gut sichtbar im Auto
deine EC Karte und Bargeld offen rum liegen ,
was anders ist das nämlich auch nicht mehr heute, wenn du deine Bank Daten an 3. gibtst,
informiert dich mal in den entsprechenden Foren , 
wo es um Daten und Verbraucher Schutz geht .
die Leute sind sicherlich dort nicht  paranoid.
Der Gesetzgeber hat es nun mal heute so vereinfacht
und das nutzten Kriminelle vermehrt gerne aus ,
dein Konto wird geplündert.
ich benutzte also diesen Mobile Partner schon recht oft, um die Karte aufladenden .


----------



## rebel4life (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Entsprechende Foren? Sind das leecher.to, Chip, myGulli oder was? So richtige Untergrundforen? 

Nenn mir mal ein Gerichtsurteil, bei dem Fonic wegen unberechtigter Abbuchungen verurteilt wurde. Siehste, das werde ich wohl lang warten müssen, denn mir ist keins bekannt.

Meinst du eine solch gequirlte ******* wie die hier? Telefon-Treff Archive - Fonic das ist die Frechheit 

Das ist einfach Blödsinn. Wieso machst du nicht deine eigene Firma für Internet auf, bei der nicht abgezockt wird, bei der es keinen bösen Datenklau gibt usw.


----------



## amdintel (26. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

ich habe nun man was dagegen meine Konto Daten an  2. 3. und dann noch leichtfertig  über das Internet und dafür meine Gründe , warum ich so was generell nicht tute.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Also jetzt zum dritten mal in diesem Thread der Hinweis an dich, amdintel:

Bitte versuche die deutsche Rechtschreibung wenigstens in Grundzügen zu gebrauchen, Posts von dir sind teilweise sehr sehr schwer verständlich. Danke.



> ich habe nun man was dagegen meine Konto Daten an 2. 3. und dann noch leichtfertig über das Internet und dafür meine Gründe , warum ich so was generell nicht tute.



Wie bezahlst du denn dann eigentlich deine Miete/Stromrechnung/etc. bzw. beziehst dein Gehalt/Lohn/BAFöG/etc.? Erledigst du alles mit Bargeld? Man kommt heutzutage kaum drum herum seine Kontodaten preis zu geben, genau dafür sind sie ja auch da...du hast sicher recht damit, dass man im Internet schon vorsichtig sein sollte, wo man seine Kontodaten angibt, aber bei großen Unternehmen ist da sicher nichts zu befürchten. Und sollte doch mal eine unrechtmäßige Abbuchung getätigt werden kostet dich das maximal einen Anruf bei deiner Bank und das Geld ist innerhalb von 24 Stunden wieder da.
Traurig, dass bei dir augenscheinlich jeder Thread in deiner Datenschutz- und Alle-sind-böse-Paranioa endet.
Das Thema sollte eigentlich sowieso endlich mal geclosed werden, da hier alles zum Thema gesagt wurde...


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das Thema sollte eigentlich sowieso endlich mal geclosed werden, da hier alles zum Thema gesagt wurde...



Naja, es gab meiner Meinung nach nicht viel zu sagen. Außer dass Linux nicht gleich Windows ist, aber lassen wir das mal.


----------



## amdintel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

wohl war ,
das ärgerliche an Linux ist ,
das immer diese  Firefox  dabei ist, der ist 
nämlich ganz schön langsam 
ich habe das gestern  mehrere Stunden ausprobiert,
auf meinem Vista Rechner mit dem IE 7 und mit dem Linux PC ,
laden die Seiten alle schneller auf dem Vista PC mit IE 7  , also hier bei UMTs Speed 4000  bis 5000 DSL Geschw. um die 1. sec. beim FF 2 bis 4 sec , obwohl beim laden von Web. Seiten eh nie die max Geschw. eines DSLs Anschluss benötigt wird.

hier http://blog.mellenthin.de/archives/2007/09/13/internet-explorer-7-unter-linux/ hat einer den IE unter Linux installiert,
wie das gehen soll ist mir allerdings schleierhaft , ohne WINE ??


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Dann nimm doch einfach Konqueror, Opera, elinks, w3m oder sonst was, du kannst ja nach belieben einen anderen per Paketmanager installieren und sogar Firefox entfernen.

Schon mal geschaut, ob du unter Windows eine Software wie Vodafone Connect (so ähnlich müsste die heißen) hast, welche die Auflösung von Bildern reduziert oder ähnliches macht.

Gleicher DNS Server?


----------



## amdintel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

nee noch nicht,
habe dafür aber was anderes raus gefunden, 
Einstellungen die man unter Windows mit dem Mobil Planer gemacht hat, 
wie z.b. die Netz Auswahl, 
oder nur UMTs, oder nur GPRs...  
speichert das UMTs stick selber ab im eigenem
Speicher  also so wie beim Handy, so zu sagen...
, was heißt: wenn man ins Web. geht ohne den Planer zu starten
 mit Linux z.b.  , bleiben die Einstellungen erhalten,   
die man mal gemacht  hatte .
Wenn ich also unter Windows oder der Wine Emulation im Mobil Planer auf GPRs stellt und steht dann im Linux PC, 
läuft das Stick mit GPRs  , 
gut zu wissen wie die SAche funktioniert , 
daher braucht man diesen Planer nicht unbedingt immer  
zur Not kann man sich evtl.. das über die eine Windows Emulation machen um Einstellungen zu ändern oder die Karte aufzuladen, was man ja nicht tätlich macht .


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

*AW: Ubuntu 9.04  vs Windows 7  UMTs Unterstützung*

Mithilfe von wvdial kann man aber seine eigenen Einstellungen nehmen. Ich hab mir für die Einwahl ein Script erstellt, das ist am bequemsten.


----------

